# RIDE RITE AIR BAGS



## ARCHER (Feb 17, 2006)

OK, friends,
One of my air bags will not hold air.  I'm getting ready to drive about 200 miles and have put in 70lbs in rear and tried to put air in front.  Right side is ok and will hold air, but the left side gets to about 10 lbs and will not get any higher...and will lose down to zero.  I'm not sure whether it is the line connections, the line or the bag at this point.  Thought I'd run the air down to about 15 lbs on the passenger side in the front, leave the 70 in the rear and go for it.
Once I stop at next site, I'll do my research and see if I can fix it myself (if connections or line) and if not, wait until I get home later in the spring to have the front bags replaced (I understand they come in pairs).  I'll have to drive it all the way home (about 1,200 miles) like this if it is the bag.
Will it hurt anything running basically zero on driver side front and 15lbs in passenger side front and the 70lbs in rear?  The MH seems pretty level (no drastic out of balance w/bubble riding near zero mark in the middle both front to rear and side to side).
Any safety comments, no nos, or suggestions?  I'll only have email in MH til Sunday 2/19 evening so need answers quickest.
tks in advance.......   :laugh:    :dead:


----------



## Gary B (Feb 17, 2006)

RIDE RITE AIR BAGS

Hi Archer, it won't hurt anything to run without air in the bad bag, you will notice that the MH won't handle as well especially with side wind, some guys have had some limited sucess with a can of fix-a-flat, it will sometines seal it up for a short while.
No we haven't froze up yet but came real close last nite it was -22*F and presently we are up to -9*F, now thats cool. 
Your are right they come in pairs and if they are old enough to start leaking its just as well to change then both out at the same time.
Have fun and enjoy the warmth.
  :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 17, 2006)

RIDE RITE AIR BAGS

You probably have a leak in the air line.  That was my biggest problem when I had them on a dually.  Firestone says that at LEAST 10lb. of air needs to be in the bag.  If they are run empty, that will cause problems also.


----------



## ARCHER (Feb 17, 2006)

RIDE RITE AIR BAGS


Thanks for the info.  Gary, WOW, that is cold.  Maybe next winter you can head to a warmer place.
Grandview, I realize you should not run them empty, but for at least 200 miles, I don't really have a choice.  Do you know where you can purchase the air line and maybe the connections at both ends (I am down in Texas and will be at Rockport Texas starting MOnday for about 5 weeks?  I'll be able to check the line a little better than right here in Port Isabel (I'd have to crawal under and I don't want to associate with the fire ants and no see ums before I leave on Monday).


----------



## team3360 (Feb 17, 2006)

RIDE RITE AIR BAGS

any truck stop with a service bay should be able to come up with tubing/hose and or fittings  any truck parts store / new truck dealer w/service will have anything you need to repair it. another thought is check ebay.com and type in  suspension air bags they always have bag (NEW) at good prices .  TEAM3360


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 17, 2006)

RIDE RITE AIR BAGS

I agree with Team3360.  Either a truck stop or an RV dealer should have lines.  Even if your bag is leaking, I have one in stock with some lines and fittings.  Probably not the bag that is in you MH though.  Good Luck


----------



## RayinTampa (Feb 21, 2006)

RIDE RITE AIR BAGS

Just a thought......... why couldn't you put a small can of that AC leak detector dye that you buy from like PeP Boys into the air bag inlet valve and see where the dye comes out to determine if it is the line or the bag or the valve core?
Ray


----------



## s.harrington (Feb 23, 2006)

RIDE RITE AIR BAGS

For a temp fix, you can use Fix-a-flat.  But it ruins the bag and lines,


----------



## ARCHER (Mar 2, 2006)

RIDE RITE AIR BAGS

Well, I found my leak and not  good news.  I tried the soapy water and thought I saw it on the actual bag, so I tried the fix-a-flat and guess what?  I drained out of the bag.
Guess when I get home gonna need to buy two new bags.  tks all   :disapprove:


----------

